# chickasawhatchee 12-13 12-15



## shaynepaul708 (Dec 11, 2012)

Headed up by myself would like to get up with someone or group thats going to be there never know when u might need a hand so call or text 2292219225 ill be there tomorrow scouting and signing in i live 40 miles from wma so i could accommodate one or two hunters if you needef place to stay


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 11, 2012)

yea i will be there tomorrow setting up my camper an looking around 2 of us will be hunting thurs an the other 7 coming fri call or text me 229-977-8570


----------



## JoeNorton (Dec 11, 2012)

My dad and me will be there early Thursday morning to get our spots. I wish everyone good luck on this hunt. I hope we will see some good ones on the ground.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 12, 2012)

well it going to be wet muddy  an cool so maybe the deer will be moving


----------



## Backstrap11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Is this hunt a quota or a sign in hunt? Thanks.


----------



## JoeNorton (Dec 13, 2012)

Quota.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 15, 2012)

well our group 0f 5  got 3 bucks 2 does an 2 hogs. had a good time just wish we could  use atv to get your kill out of the woods not as young as I use to be


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Dec 16, 2012)

WE have been to this hunt the last three years, really enjoy it and meet alot of good people. Usually, never have any problems with anyone, but I guess if you hunt public land your bound to meet one or two. Last day of the hunt, trying to set up near a creek in hopes of a pig and low and behold had two hunters that were obviously together set up about 70 yards on both sides of me....surely to cut me off. Got there first, flashed my flashlight they just kept on. I just got my stuff and moved, 19,000 acres and can't find a spot at least out of sight. I hope to get drawn again, just don't understand  some people. I did get 1 deer.....the only one I saw from my stand.  Seen some decent bucks killed on this hunt, not many does....just my 2 cents


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 17, 2012)

well does anybody know how many were killed


----------



## BONE COLLECTER (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't know how many were killed total, i didn't even carry a gun. I let my 18&12 year old daughters hunt. My 18 year old killed a nice tall 8 pt the first hour of the hunt thursday morning and my 12 year old let some deer walk, waiting on that buck, until the last morning and she said she was killing something before we leave. The first doe that came by on the last morning went in the freezer. It was an good hunt for us, i got to spend some time with my kids and they both killed something.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 19, 2012)

yea thats what i enjoyed me an my buddies camping an having a good time get  some meat was a bonus


----------

